# 2 does due in Feb.



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*2 does due *dates all wrong?*

Or so I think. Addy's got 2 1/2 months left, and her udder has gone from deflated to, um, "perky" in the last week or so. No real baby bump, I thought I felt a bit of movement, but more than likely not. She's supposed to be due 2/2, I have Sept. 8 marked as the day her back end was soaking wet and bucky with white discharge, so I doubt she was bred sooner. After this she will get a nice long year off since she kidded in early June. She's neither deep or wide, so I'm only expecting a single. SHE had better be spotted lol.

Widow broke into the buck pen on Sept. 25th with no later indications of heat after they were separated again, so I have her marked down for 2\22 (nothing like keeping with the theme of 2, right?). She has a small, flabby udder, likely just fat, but the teats are elongated and at least one has a honking huge plug on it. No movement, no belly, but she's a pretty deep doe, so there's a small possibility of twins. I'm not expecting much more than traditionals (red buck, trad. doe), but they ought to be chunky if they're anything like her.

And of course, pics: (i really hate the new photobucket...)

























(widow) do we llook on target for February?









Behold, the baby bump Mini! So small it's like it's not even there!








(this is the granddaughter of our tenants, and the "goat caretaker")









And because I caught him, Big Daddy (who has come a long way since I got him-he'll eat out of your hand now)


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

The first little girl looks like one of my young doelings Dawn. Good luck with the babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with the babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The red boy has really come a long way!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh, I know. He's put on around 50lb in the last few months, and even as a small buck ( he's 150lb yearling) he is STOUT. I had to pick him up to get him that close to the fence, he is just way too strong to simply lead (or rather, drag) anywhere. Nothing will fix that flat butt, but he's only here to make freezer kids, so not a concern.

I don't know if these girls are just conspiring against me, but they really do seem to be developing udders and yesterday both had crusty butts (yellow discharge). Still no movement, no bellies and no other real changes, just developing udders and goop. I figure they've only got another 2-3 months to drive me nuts, it can't be all that bad.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

How common is thick white discharge and can a doe lose her plug over 2 months before her due date? Widow has a small string of it and I'm a bit worried it may be heat. Attitude isn't taking much interest and her back end isn't all mussed up, but she's not due until the end of February.

I'm also worried Addy may be open as well. No belly at all with 9 weeks left. Nobody has seen signs of a miscarriage, but even her back end doesn't look much like a bred doe. I'll post pics when I can get them up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2 months is a bit too long ahead of time to be losing the plug. They may not be pregnant.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Finally caught them and got pictures. Widow looks like she's starting to poof out and her ligs aren't exactly as hard as they should be (and yes I dug past the 2 feet of hair and made extra sure). Her teats are longer and thicker, and while saggy, her udder is no longer flush with her belly. She had a little more discharge, but most of it was already dry and yellow when I finally got a picture. There wasn't as much as I initially suspected either, at least I think not enough to be the plug.

Addy is hypersensitive about her belly and udder, but her udder isn't saggy anymore and she had a small amount of clear discharge. Both does are tight right in front of their udder, but still no discernable movement.

Addy

































Widow


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I was worried for nothing. Addy is starting to get a noticable bulge and there is no denying her udder is filling. Her belly is tight and she seemed to be trying to reposition things today.

Widow is also starting to bulge a bit, and I don't know if it's her weight or what but it's the second time her ligs have felt nearly nonexistent. Her udder still feels empty, but it seems to be growing. She's also poofing out quite a bit in the back, so it looks like we're on track for February!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I know this is probably annoying already, but I can't help it! I felt a baby! First off, Widow has definitely started an udder, there's no doubt about it. Adeleine has started hers as well, but it was so tiny last year I won't have much to go by.

The exciting part was feeling Widow's baby sitting right in front of her udder. It only felt like one, but he still feels small, so that's a relief. Less than 8 weeks to go!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Baby belly pics! Don't mind Addy's ears, she got atuck on barbwire (how she hasn't killed herself I'll never know...). She doesn't seem to notice so I'm not too concerned other than cutting some barbwire down. Her leg is healing nicely, just a few flaky scabs, and her poo is back to normal. No real further progress other than bigger bellies!


----------

